# Getting new US passport in Philippines



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

How would I get a new American passport in the Philippines while living there? Does anybody know how and where to go? My passport has 2 years left on it now.

thanks

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/passports/


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

My Passport is exiring in March of 2019. I am hoping the Embassy will be scheduling one of those "outreach" things in my area in the timeframe before it expires. As I understand, during the outreach, one can apply the same as going to the Embassy in Manila.

Fred


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

I have "heard" that you can renew through the embassy online. 
No firsthand knowledge but if true would make the process easier. Worth looking into.


----------



## Tukaram (Dec 18, 2014)

I just renewed mine last year, from here in Iloilo. I used the "renew by mail" page on the Embassy website https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/passports/renew.html After I had it all prepared I heard about an Embassy Outreach so I did it at a local hotel. They took the paperwork and verified it was correct... then they mailed it to Manila. It was still renewing by mail, but I felt better having an Embassy official review it for me. 

After it gets to Manila it still goes to the US for processing, then they ship it back to you. I don't remember exactly how long it took, but I do remember that I went to the Embassy Outreach on 17MAR, and on 20APR I already had my new passport back and went to NBI. So it was 3 or 4 weeks total.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*US Passport renewal*



fmartin_gila said:


> My Passport is exiring in March of 2019. I am hoping the Embassy will be scheduling one of those "outreach" things in my area in the timeframe before it expires. As I understand, during the outreach, one can apply the same as going to the Embassy in Manila.
> 
> Fred


Fred I renewed my US Passport last year it was real easy but the steps are different than renewing in the US and if you follow the US Embassy link it will go smoothly the passport will be picked up at your home and delivered back to you. Here's another link to a Passport renewal in the Philippines, complete steps including the online form you'll need to fill out and can download the form for printing, lessons I learned is use all the contact numbers, information on payment from this website including Air21 number at the US Embassy only https://ph.usembassy.gov/u-s-citizen-services/passports/renew-an-adult-10-year-validity-passport/

Last note when Air21 US Embassy branch will notify you when they will come to your home and they also have their own packaging but I still stuck my stuff in a brown envelope, the driver will have you fill out a form and the same form in duplicate showing all documents you have submitted to him so they have you fill out each document and then the driver checks after each document that he accepted these.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

greenstreak1946 said:


> How would I get a new American passport in the Philippines while living there? Does anybody know how and where to go? My passport has 2 years left on it now.
> 
> thanks
> 
> art


It is not that difficult to get a renewal here, but with only 2 years left on yours, I would get a renewal in the U.S., if you have the time. Then you are good for 10 years.



Tukaram said:


> I just renewed mine last year, from here in Iloilo. I used the "renew by mail" page on the Embassy website https://travel.state.gov/content/passports/en/passports/renew.html After I had it all prepared I heard about an Embassy Outreach so I did it at a local hotel. They took the paperwork and verified it was correct... then they mailed it to Manila. It was still renewing by mail, but I felt better having an Embassy official review it for me.
> 
> After it gets to Manila it still goes to the US for processing, then they ship it back to you. I don't remember exactly how long it took, but I do remember that I went to the Embassy Outreach on 17MAR, and on 20APR I already had my new passport back and went to NBI. So it was 3 or 4 weeks total.


The OP does not say where he will be located in PH and that will matter. The mail option would be his best bet if he is not near an outreach city or Manila. I love outreachs but the problem is predicting when they will have them. They only announce them about 2 weeks beforehand.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

DonAndAbby said:


> It is not that difficult to get a renewal here, but with only 2 years left on yours, I would get a renewal in the U.S., if you have the time. Then you are good for 10 years.
> 
> 
> 
> The OP does not say where he will be located in PH and that will matter. The mail option would be his best bet if he is not near an outreach city or Manila. I love outreachs but the problem is predicting when they will have them. They only announce them about 2 weeks beforehand.


As far as I know whether you renew in the US or here your passport is a 10 year passport. Either way the passport is processed in the US. An emergency passport may be different.

Chuck


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

bidrod said:


> As far as I know whether you renew in the US or here your passport is a 10 year passport. Either way the passport is processed in the US. An emergency passport may be different.
> 
> Chuck


Yes, I didn't mean to insinuate that the 10 years would be different. Just that he will get it taken care of in the U.S. and not have to worry about it for a long time.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey Donandabby

I can't renew passport this early. The rules for renewal has to be lost or stolen passport, no pages left to stamp or damaged passport. Since I have 2 years left on it they won't renew now.

thanks

art


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

It is recommended to renew your passport 9 months in advance. Most countries require 6 months validity for entry.

Chuck


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

Chuck, Thanks for that info, I didn't know about that. In hopes I can catch an outreach in Iloilo during that 9 month timeframe. Where they had the one last year was only about a mile from where I live so would be very handy.

Fred


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Greenstreak you should have no worries about getting your Passport renewal done here, I live on Luzon and it took about 3 weeks and I didn't pay the express fee, it may be a couple more weeks if you live on other islands.


----------



## greenstreak1946 (May 28, 2017)

hey M.C.A.

thanks for the info. Yeah I will wait until there and then do it. I got plenty of time. I was worried since I will be on Mindanao Island that I would have to travel to Manila but I see where it can be done through mail.

art


----------

